
Show HN: PaperSurvey.io – Effortless paper survey solution - laurynas-s
https://www.papersurvey.io/
======
feistypharit
I was looking for something like this about a year ago. The use case was to
survey folks in jail and prison, since you can't bring in tablets, etc. But
the nonprofit doing them didn't do it on a regular basis, so a monthly fee
would've be tough.

